# Walking for Diabetes Uk



## Urbansoulpie (Jul 9, 2009)

Sometimes people's care and generousity is wonderful.........my boyfriend has decided to do a sponsored walk for Diabetes UK.

I am touched.

I fyou know anyone who would like to do this you can register on the Diabetes Uk website.


x


http://www.justgiving.com/Chris-Bell/


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2009)

hi there urban that is really good of him to do that well doe to him such admiration


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Jul 10, 2009)

I've decided to do it with him!


----------



## Steff (Jul 10, 2009)

good on you urban all the best to both of you x
you must come on and tell us all how you got on


----------



## wakman (Jul 10, 2009)

Urbansoulpie said:


> I've decided to do it with him!



were do u live in the north west and were do you intend on walking


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm going to walk over Morecambe Bay, apparently it's a lovely walk (approx 9miles), I'm just hoping for nice weather!!

My boyfriend is doing well raising sponsor money - he's got ?75 paid and another ?50 promised.

USP
x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 11, 2009)

Urbansoulpie said:


> I've decided to do it with him!



Hi Urban , I hope you get good weather !! Good luck getting more sponsors too !!


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Jul 19, 2009)

So we did it!!!!!!! And got our medal.

And managed to raise ?240 for Diabetes UK.

USP
x

(The weather was ok, very windy but it didn't rain)


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations! Well done to you both!


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2009)

congrats on completing to you and your partner and that is a great total , pleased it stayed dry if not a little blowy xx


----------

